# Mari has a Secret!



## MChis

***FIRST OF ALL*** I am not looking for critisism, advice, anti-breeding spews, etc. This post is for the folks here (who have not read on facebook) who would be interested in knowing our news.  No negative replies will be acknowledged & will be asked to be removed. This is an entirely "if you have nothing nice to say--say nothing at all" thread.  Saying that...

Maribelle doesn't only have one secret to tell you about...she has three! Well, since she is preoccupied at the moment I'll share the news for her. LOL She gave birth to three healthy boys yesterday afternoon following a fairly quick & thankfully uneventful whelping. I'd been temping her for several days so we knew we were close. Contractions started at 1pm yesterday (1/6/11), she began pushing at a little after 3pm. First pup was born around 3:30pm & last pup was born right around 4:30p. Mom & pups are doing very well thus far. It's always a bit iffy the first couple weeks but so far so good. Everyone is happy, healthy, eating & doing well! Here is a little rundown of our past 2 1/2 months...


We housed a wonderful stud name Jessie James for 2 weeks. Our whole family didn't want to let him go back to the breeders. He was a complete SWEET HEART!! Not to mention gorgeous. But anyway...here is a snap from his last day here...with the Misses. 










Dun dun dun dun....the next several weeks at a glance:










Xray done at 55 days showed 3 puppies--largest head was 2cm--pelvic canal 3cm (big relief there!). Pic was shot with my cell so it didn't pick up all the shadows of the skeletons but you can sort of make out at least 1-2 spines. Two showed head down & one breech in the xray...that is exactly how they were born. 










Day 60--day before they were born Mari spend the day in her whelping bed. I'd just trimmed her belly up in the morning for easy access to the milk bar. hehe










So after their arrival...here is Mari & her 3 boys after the big event. All pups different colors...how wonderful!










Specifics:

Boy #1 is a black tricolor who my 13yo, Gabby, named "Mojo". He weighed in at 3.6oz.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Boy #2 is white but I'm sure will mature out fawn or fawn spotted on white. Ivy (my 10yo) named him "Mobie" & he weighed in at 3.1oz.










Boy #3 is a sable with white markings. I named him "Myles" & he weighed in at 3.4oz. 









And the boys almost 1 day after birth happily nursing...











Thanks for letting me share! I was unsure on if I was going to share on the forum but I'm such a proud grandma I just couldn't keep quiet.  The rest of the MChi crew is very curious about the new little lives that seemed to have come out of nowhere. They've only heard/smelt/seen from a distance so far as they are gated out of the room where Mari & pups are. I am sure in a few weeks they'll have better introductions. But for now the remain somewhat a mystery to them... haha


----------



## N*T*M*4U

Heather...I just woke up to from a nap....OMG....They are Fabulous!!....I'm so happy Mari got all well with 3 beautiful puppies!!...


----------



## codyann

aww so cute! thanks for sharing the pics i have never seen chi puppies a day old awww!!!! i love the tri coloured one are you going to keep on? or all hehe 
congrats by the way she did good!


----------



## cloversmom

Congrats, they are all gorgeous! (as are mom and dad). Are you a first time "grandma"?


----------



## jan896

omg such cute puppies!!!
congrats grandma! 
glad everyone is doing well


----------



## Adrienne

Mobie <3 <3 I heart him Heather!!!!


----------



## pam6400

Oh this made my heart sing! Mari and the pups look wonderful. Best wishes to the entire family!!!! Can't wait to watch them grow.:hello1:


----------



## MChis

N*T*M*4U said:


> Heather...I just woke up to from a nap....OMG....They are Fabulous!!....I'm so happy Mari got all well with 3 beautiful puppies!!...


Thanks Moni!  




codyann said:


> aww so cute! thanks for sharing the pics i have never seen chi puppies a day old awww!!!! i love the tri coloured one are you going to keep on? or all hehe
> congrats by the way she did good!


The individual pics were taken shortly after they were born. hehe I don't believe we'll be keeping any of the pups but we'll make sure they get wonderful homes. One will be going back to Jessies breeder. We'll find the perfect homes for the other two. And if we don't find perfect homes then they stay! 




cloversmom said:


> Congrats, they are all gorgeous! (as are mom and dad). Are you a first time "grandma"?


Thanks & yes, first time grandma. Can't you tell? haha




jan896 said:


> omg such cute puppies!!!
> congrats grandma!
> glad everyone is doing well


Thanks so much! 




Adrienne said:


> Mobie <3 <3 I heart him Heather!!!!


He is a cutie! I'm so curious to see how his coat grows out. Should be interesting!!




pam6400 said:


> Oh this made my heart sing! Mari and the pups look wonderful. Best wishes to the entire family!!!! Can't wait to watch them grow.:hello1:


Thanks so much!! I'm sure I'll be posting pics as they grow. I'm very excited to see how they develop as well.


----------



## amyscrazy

OH MY, I love them all! They are beautiful and I am glad all went well. You take such wonderful pictures, are you a professional?


----------



## cprcheetah

Congrats! They are so adorable. Glad her whelping was uneventful. I've had to have 3 c-sections performed on my girls when I was breeding (Standard Poodles & Westies). It's nervewrecking to say the least. They are beautiful and both mom & dad are simply stunning, GREAT match up! Congrats again!


----------



## Wendy84

They are sooo precious!!! Congrats


----------



## glyndwr

Just read, and thats brilliant news, love the colours, looking forward to reading how there coming on,


----------



## Chiboymom

I bet Jessies Breeder choses Mojo...he is so beautiful. I love his face and the Maribelle trademark "white collar"


----------



## Reese and Miley

Thats a big secret! Congrats, theyre so darling! Will you be keeping some or all of them?


----------



## flippedstars

Eeee you know who my favorite is -- the little white and cream! And tell Ms Ivy its eyes are NOT blue lol...silly girl.


----------



## MChis

amyscrazy said:


> OH MY, I love them all! They are beautiful and I am glad all went well. You take such wonderful pictures, are you a professional?


Thanks! I do part time photography, yes. Been slow & I may take my website down. But I still love taking photos....especially of my Chi's! 




cprcheetah said:


> Congrats! They are so adorable. Glad her whelping was uneventful. I've had to have 3 c-sections performed on my girls when I was breeding (Standard Poodles & Westies). It's nervewrecking to say the least. They are beautiful and both mom & dad are simply stunning, GREAT match up! Congrats again!


Yikes! I knew Mari had a wide pelvis but it was a relief hearing how much room she had in comparison to the pups. BUT I know there is still a chance a c-section would be needed & in an emergency situation. At least a scheduled you expect it (due to size). So I was happy/scared with the vet saying she should be able to free whelp w/o issue. Were your c-sections scheduled or emergency? You're lucky though...your dads a vet! LOL "hey dad I need you here now!".  

I am very happy with their match & I'm so anxious to see how the pups turn out! Thanks for the congrats!! 




glyndwr said:


> Just read, and thats brilliant news, love the colours, looking forward to reading how there coming on,


Thanks! I was expecting most all blacks. Dad seems to have pretty strong black genes. But a variety is always nice! 




Chiboymom said:


> I bet Jessies Breeder choses Mojo...he is so beautiful. I love his face and the Maribelle trademark "white collar"


I dunno. Right now she agrees with my pic (Myles) but we'll wait a few weeks & see what she says. I'm bias but I love them all! LOL


----------



## Beabble

Oh how utterly precious!!!


----------



## MChis

Reese and Miley said:


> Thats a big secret! Congrats, theyre so darling! Will you be keeping some or all of them?


Not likely to keep any. Though they have at least 10 weeks to change my mind.... LOL



flippedstars said:


> Eeee you know who my favorite is -- the little white and cream! And tell Ms Ivy its eyes are NOT blue lol...silly girl.


She is too funny!! I'd just die if when they opened they were light. Bahahaha! They do sort of have a blue tint to them but it's because his eyes are dark under the pink skin. You guys must have thought I was nuts when she was posting that stuff on the facebook account. I can see you now "has she lost her mind???". :tard: She was so excited to be updating everyone... Anyway, he's still very white (same shade as Mari's white collar)...I want to see if we have spots or just becoming cream/fawn! Oh the wonder!


----------



## elaina

Congratulations!!! they are gorgeous, and i love that first pic of Mari with Jesse James


----------



## KittyD

MChis said:


> ***FIRST OF ALL*** I am not looking for critisism, advice, anti-breeding spews, etc. This post is for the folks here (who have not read on facebook) who would be interested in knowing our news.  No negative replies will be acknowledged & will be asked to be removed. This is an entirely "if you have nothing nice to say--say nothing at all" thread.  Saying that...
> 
> Maribelle doesn't only have one secret to tell you about...she has three! Well, since she is preoccupied at the moment I'll share the news for her. LOL She gave birth to three healthy boys yesterday afternoon following a fairly quick & thankfully uneventful whelping. I'd been temping her for several days so we knew we were close. Contractions started at 1pm yesterday (1/6/11), she began pushing at a little after 3pm. First pup was born around 3:30pm & last pup was born right around 4:30p. Mom & pups are doing very well thus far. It's always a bit iffy the first couple weeks but so far so good. Everyone is happy, healthy, eating & doing well! Here is a little rundown of our past 2 1/2 months...
> 
> 
> We housed a wonderful stud name Jessie James for 2 weeks. Our whole family didn't want to let him go back to the breeders. He was a complete SWEET HEART!! Not to mention gorgeous. But anyway...here is a snap from his last day here...with the Misses.
> [IMG
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! I was unsure on if I was going to share on the forum but I'm such a proud grandma I just couldn't keep quiet.  The rest of the MChi crew is very curious about the new little lives that seemed to have come out of nowhere. They've only heard/smelt/seen from a distance so far as they are gated out of the room where Mari & pups are. I am sure in a few weeks they'll have better introductions. But for now the remain somewhat a mystery to them... haha



Awww Heather!! :hello1::hello1::hello1: So happy you posted about this!
They are lovely! & again congrats.
if anyone dare posts anything negative pfffft to them! 
:love7:

Cannot wait to see how they chart and grow! my little Bijou was 3oz when born.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

Wow Heather, and I thought I've been busy! 
I'm so out of the loop. I didn't know you were even thinking of breeding Mari! 
Congratulations grandma and sweet, sweet mama Mari! The babies are all adorable, but I'm loving Mojo right now!!! Daddy is a gorgeous boy too. 
I can't wait to see them grow. Sooo exciting!
Are you going to start them on raw when it's time?


----------



## DillyWillyDog

The momma and daddy are beautiful and each of those tiny pups look perfect. My little Chi boy approves!


----------



## Yoshismom

They are beautiful and I really want Mobie


----------



## Adrienne

Yoshismom said:


> They are beautiful and I really want Mobie


Me too!!!!


----------



## LittleHead

Holy Crap. 
That's all I can think of :lol: 
We don't have each other added on FB so I was completely unaware of this secret Mari had been keeping!! First off, congrats and secondly, cute puppies!!


----------



## sakyurek

Congrats They look great wonderful shots too!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Heck... Didn't have a clue either lol!! Oohhh.... They are all so cute, how's Mari doing with the babies. Is she being a good mama? I would want to keep em' all. Congrats


----------



## Dragonfly

*:hello1: Aww Mari! :love7: You know I've been keeping up with you on FB and I'm soooo proud of you! You did a great job and your babies are just beautiful! What a good Mama you are! I'm in love with ALL of them!! Congrats G-Ma! =)​*


----------



## 18453

Hehehe my great nephews so handsome already!!! My niece is so clever just plopping the out like that

Omg Heather we knew it was ivy I was freaking out thinking it's eyes had been cleaned open I was freaking out haha all we needed was Skype haha we should of thought of that really  

Thy are lovely the cream/White deffo has the bet head now but who knows there's a whole bunch other changes to happen!!

Gonna enjoy my girls tho too much testosterone!!!


----------



## foggy

I'm so in love with their wee faces, they are such precious little pups, Heather! And Mari is the perfect chi Mama.  I'm so looking forward to watching them grow in the coming weeks! :hello1:


----------



## MChis

Beabble said:


> Oh how utterly precious!!!


:love5: Thanks!




elaina said:


> Congratulations!!! they are gorgeous, and i love that first pic of Mari with Jesse James


Thanks-that pic cracks me up! It was a hard capture really as you could imagine. LOL




KittyD said:


> Awww Heather!! :hello1:So happy you posted about this!
> They are lovely! & again congrats.
> if anyone dare posts anything negative pfffft to them!
> :love7:
> 
> Cannot wait to see how they chart and grow! my little Bijou was 3oz when born.


Thank you!! I feel the same way--don't really care about any negative posts at this point. haha Wow, Bijou was pretty big first born for such a wee guy then? I'm going to be interested to see how these guys turn out size wise. Both mum & dad are failry small (4-4.5lbs well dad was 5lbs but should have been 4 or a bit under if you kwim LOL) but we all know anything can happen in that department! 




Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Wow Heather, and I thought I've been busy!
> I'm so out of the loop. I didn't know you were even thinking of breeding Mari!
> Congratulations grandma and sweet, sweet mama Mari! The babies are all adorable, but I'm loving Mojo right now!!! Daddy is a gorgeous boy too.
> I can't wait to see them grow. Sooo exciting!
> Are you going to start them on raw when it's time?


hehe...it's something that had been in the works for a loooong time. I just didn't share too much about it on the forum.  Mojo is a handsome guy...but the funniest looking newborn of the lot IMO. LOL (though I think all newborns are sort of odd looking really!) I'm so excited to see how they develop over the next several weeks. Exciting times!




DillyWillyDog said:


> The momma and daddy are beautiful and each of those tiny pups look perfect. My little Chi boy approves!


:lol: Thank you!! 




Yoshismom said:


> They are beautiful and I really want Mobie


Mobie is growing on me & I'm not typically a fan of lighter colored Chi's! I can't wait to see how his color comes out as he ages.... And yeah, I can see why you like him most.  A friend of my hubby's said the same thing & he has a 14yo white LC Chi. hehe




Adrienne said:


> Me too!!!!


:love5:




LittleHead said:


> Holy Crap.
> That's all I can think of :lol:
> We don't have each other added on FB so I was completely unaware of this secret Mari had been keeping!! First off, congrats and secondly, cute puppies!!


LOL...well feel free to add us. Just search for MChi Chihuahuas! Thanks btw! hehe




sakyurek said:


> Congrats They look great wonderful shots too!


Thank you!!




Ivy's mom said:


> Heck... Didn't have a clue either lol!! Oohhh.... They are all so cute, how's Mari doing with the babies. Is she being a good mama? I would want to keep em' all. Congrats


LOL Mari is doing wonderful at her new job & is being a wonderful mama! I couldn't even get her to leave the bed until a day after she had had them. She hadn't even pottied at all! She even is hesitant to eat because every time she tries they squeak so she gets all worried & tends to them instead. I've had to hand feed her in order for her to keep up her nutrition as well as syringe water into her because until last nght she wouldn't even drink! So she's taking mamahood very seriously & her life at the moment revolves around her babies as it should. I'm very proud of her...she's been such a star through this entire thing!! She made pregnancy & whelping look so easy. I'm definitely a proud grandma. haha




Dragonfly said:


> *Aww Mari! :love7: You know I've been keeping up with you on FB and I'm soooo proud of you! You did a great job and your babies are just beautiful! What a good Mama you are! I'm in love with ALL of them!! Congrats G-Ma! =)​*


Thank you thank you thank you!! :love5:




Daisydoo said:


> Hehehe my great nephews so handsome already!!! My niece is so clever just plopping the out like that
> 
> Omg Heather we knew it was ivy I was freaking out thinking it's eyes had been cleaned open I was freaking out haha all we needed was Skype haha we should of thought of that really
> 
> Thy are lovely the cream/White deffo has the bet head now but who knows there's a whole bunch other changes to happen!!
> 
> Gonna enjoy my girls tho too much testosterone!!!


Those boys will have you wrapped around your finger before you know it Auntie Sarah! hehe I've read through that FB post a couple times & it just cracks me up so much! I didn't know what Ivy was writing on there at the time...I just told her to fill you all in on the basics. She's a hoot sharing her thoughts. She was so excited...LOL But yes, they're all so funny looking at this age...and change so much. Before I know it I'll have a bunch of fuzzies running around the house. LOL




foggy said:


> I'm so in love with their wee faces, they are such precious little pups, Heather! And Mari is the perfect chi Mama. I'm so looking forward to watching them grow in the coming weeks! :hello1:



Thanks so much Paula!! I can't wait to see them grow up a bit...and to share it with everyone. :hello1:


----------



## 18453

I think kristi and I had the eye panic down I was pacing in my front room hahaha

You did so well and were so calm I'm really proud and glad you're my friendnow we have 12 weeks of eeeking


----------



## mad dog woman

congratulations x
mum and dad are beautiful so I'm sure puppies will grow up stunning x


----------



## rache

Awwww Heather, so pleased you shared!

The pus are just beautiful. I love how clean and loved they all look already. So sweet. Im so jealous!

Cant wait to see them growing up and hering how much fun you are all having with them. Wonder how the rest of the pack will be with them?? Exciting times ahead for you and yours!

Can I join in the EEeeekkingggg too!!


----------



## *Chloe*

aww congrats they are adorable cant wait to see them grow


----------



## ExoticChis

1st I wanted to say congrats!! The baby boys are beautiful!
And what a handsome sire 
I also wanted to add that its a shame that you felt there
would be backlash posting your beautiful babies on here.
I wish it wasnt like that 
Also great pics they are all amazing and I love how you took belly
shots each week Mari really popped between week 7 and week 8
Congratulations again, they are wonderful


----------



## LadyJ

Oh, they're gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## 2Cheese

Im so excited for you Heather. I know you have been planning this for a very long time. Im glad all went well for Mari. I cant wait to see how the boys grow and change  They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Eclipsica

Are you are planning to keep any of the new puppies?.


----------



## Brodysmom

Beautiful pairing, beautiful pregnancy and prenatal care, beautiful delivery, and BEAUTIFUL BABIES. What more can I say?! I am thrilled to watch these boys grow and develop.


----------



## kimr

Well, I think it's great - the pups are beautiful and so are the parents!

It sounds like this was well thought out and I don't think you could have picked a nicer looking pair to breed. 

I will be anxiously awaiting pics to see their progress, and I'm very happy that everything went so smoothly!


----------



## Brodysmom

flippedstars said:


> Eeee you know who my favorite is -- the little white and cream!


He is my pick too!! Love him! Can't wait to watch them all grow. :hello1:


----------



## MChis

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Are you going to start them on raw when it's time?


Forgot to answer this first time around. I will be starting them the same way I feed the rest of my pups but they will probably be getting more premade in the beginning (Embark Honest Kitchen & wet ZiwiPeak) but I'm certainly planning on adding in a meat/bone/organ grind & then bone in chicken when they get their teeth! So yes...they'll be raw fed puppies in one form or another. 



Daisydoo said:


> I think kristi and I had the eye panic down I was pacing in my front room hahaha
> 
> You did so well and were so calm I'm really proud and glad you're my friendnow we have 12 weeks of eeeking


LOL...so glad it was a false alarm.  And yes...we have plenty of eeeking to do in the next few months! hahaha




mad dog woman said:


> congratulations x
> mum and dad are beautiful so I'm sure puppies will grow up stunning x


Thank you!! 




rache said:


> Awwww Heather, so pleased you shared!
> 
> The pus are just beautiful. I love how clean and loved they all look already. So sweet. Im so jealous!
> 
> Cant wait to see them growing up and hering how much fun you are all having with them. Wonder how the rest of the pack will be with them?? Exciting times ahead for you and yours!
> 
> Can I join in the EEeeekkingggg too!!


Thanks Rach!! Mari has done a great job of cleaning them up...and herself. I do want to give her a quick "shower" in the sink today & a blow dry. Give me a chance to change the bedding as well. 

The rest of the pack is extreamely curious. And Mari is getting more comfortable with their presence as well. I have a feeling they'll be a big help with the puppies when they're a bit older with cleaning, playing, etc. It's going to be way too much fun to watch. And I'm sure I'll be sharing tons of pics & videos! You know me.... LOL




*Chloe* said:


> aww congrats they are adorable cant wait to see them grow


Thanks Chloe!! 




angelbaby said:


> 1st I wanted to say congrats!! The baby boys are beautiful!
> And what a handsome sire
> I also wanted to add that its a shame that you felt there
> would be backlash posting your beautiful babies on here.
> I wish it wasnt like that
> Also great pics they are all amazing and I love how you took belly
> shots each week Mari really popped between week 7 and week 8
> Congratulations again, they are wonderful


I think I've been around here too long & seen too much "crap" as far as the breeding topic goes. LOL It really has gotten much more mild the past several months...but you never know who is lurking around & what mood they may be in if you kwim! That's why I felt the need for my little intro. 

Anyway, thanks so much for your kind words! I think they're beautiful as well but I'm completely smitten at this point & am big time bias. They could look like ugly naked mole rats & I'd still be smitten. haha 

BTW, your impeding addition is GORGEOUS! What a beautiful girl. You must be so excited!! I love the name Izzabella too...and the spelling especially!




LadyJ said:


> Oh, they're gorgeous! Congratulations!


Thank you!!




Eclipsica said:


> Are you are planning to keep any of the new puppies?.


No, not at this point. We'll be accepting applications on the in a few weeks after the breeder decides which boy she'd like to keep for herself (she gets first pick). I'm not in any hurry to give them up & am going to be extreamely particular with where they go so they won't leave until I'm completely comfortable with where they're going. If I'm not completely comfortable & if the new owners don't fully agree to my terms...they stay here. haha 




Brodysmom said:


> Beautiful pairing, beautiful pregnancy and prenatal care, beautiful delivery, and BEAUTIFUL BABIES. What more can I say?! I am thrilled to watch these boys grow and develop.


Thanks Tracy!! You know...I think I should thank you, Kristy, Kristi & Sarah and everyone else! With Kristy (2cheese) initially starting me with raw, you & Sarah sharing your success with raw & lots of other things & Kristi's always sharing the most natural yet up-to-date research on any & everything...along with everyone elses experiences they shared & tips/tricks/etc. I truely feel everything I learned here and my own research combined made for such a healthy pregnancy, whelping & puppies. Maribelle never really slowed down (other than being a bit lazier than usual) during her pregnancy except the last few days when all she did was sleep (which is normal anyway as I'm sure you know LOL). But she was never ever "miserable" or unhappy. Her easy whelping even surprised my mentor a bit as she only has 1 bitch that whelps that quickly. haha Anyway, I guess I wanted to point out that so many people here helped with everything whether you realize it or not. I am very thankful for that! **gush gush gush** haha




kimr said:


> Well, I think it's great - the pups are beautiful and so are the parents!
> 
> It sounds like this was well thought out and I don't think you could have picked a nicer looking pair to breed.
> 
> I will be anxiously awaiting pics to see their progress, and I'm very happy that everything went so smoothly!


Thanks so much for your kind words. This has definitely been in the works for quite a while & I'm very happy so far which what we've got so far. Now to see how they grow! 



LOL Kristi & Tracy...that Mobie is a handsome little fella! I really am anxious to see any color developing in his coat. The second I do...I'll let you know. hehe


----------



## MyLittleCici

Awww wow that must have been such a wonderful experience for you, watching your little baby give birth to 3 more gorgeous babies! bet you were crying through the birth lol? I would have been it's just great, you must be a very proud chi mommy


----------



## Pookypeds

Congratulations!:love5: The puppies are absolutely gorgeous! :binky: Good job Mari! Boo to the ones who are negative about some of you good people breeding!:foxes15: I have my puppy Calleigh from Traci, so I see nothing wrong with any of you breeding......it's not like you're those puppymills!


----------



## cherper

They are so beautiful :love4: !!
I don't think I could've let Jesse go home, I'd of stolen him


----------



## Rose of Love

they are soo cute. and the stud is beautiful and so is Mari


----------



## ExoticChis

MChis said:


> I think I've been around here too long & seen too much "crap" as far as the breeding topic goes. LOL It really has gotten much more mild the past several months...but you never know who is lurking around & what mood they may be in if you kwim! That's why I felt the need for my little intro.
> 
> Anyway, thanks so much for your kind words! I think they're beautiful as well but I'm completely smitten at this point & am big time bias. They could look like ugly naked mole rats & I'd still be smitten. haha
> 
> BTW, your impeding addition is GORGEOUS! What a beautiful girl. You must be so excited!! I love the name Izzabella too...and the spelling especially!
> 
> 
> Thank you!!


I cant wait to see them as they grow over the next 12 weeks ok so, very exciting times ahead of you!

Aww thanks I think Izzy is very special and I am super excited I cant wait to bring her home in 20 days! I went and got her food yesterday to last a month and her collar and ID tag, I have ordered some clothes for her and a bed and blankets OMG I sound a bit over the top lol. I spelt her name with the zz instead of ss so her nickname can be spelt Izzy!


----------



## 18453

Awww I'm blushing lol you've been a champ Heather

And re breeding I'm one of the antis unless it's done right with the right dogs as right people I just wanna add to anyone who thinks they will breed their dogs read about it it is rare for a labour to go as smooth as maris... Breed dogs to standard that compliment each other (for example jessies head isn't that great, Maris is way better and her ear set is fab so hopefully it would correct on the pups)

And I'm sure that the way you raise her holistically has something to Do with how smooth it's all been!!


----------



## LovesMyPups

Ohhh! Heather, I'm so glad you shared with us! I love Mari, she is such a gorgeous long coat! And that Jesse sure is a looker. What a beautiful matching.  Just wanted to say congratulations to you and your girl! Nothing but support here. :love3:


----------



## FBRaRrN

THey are so sweet I just love them.


----------



## princess prada

They are the cutest little darlings!
I love how you have documented the whole thing with lovely photos!
Congrats!


----------



## tricializ

They are beautiful!!!! Congratulations to you. I love them all. So glad all went well for Mari.


----------



## KittyD

cherper said:


> They are so beautiful :love4: !!
> I don't think I could've let Jesse go home, I'd of stolen him


I think he's lovely as well, he is almost idential to Bijou's dad just a bigger version! 
When I saw the pic of him at first I thought wow so neat, they could be twins.


----------



## ExoticChis

KittyD said:


> I think he's lovely as well, he is almost idential to Bijou's dad just a bigger version!
> When I saw the pic of him at first I thought wow so neat, they could be twins.


you never know they may be litter mates


----------



## MChis

MyLittleCici said:


> Awww wow that must have been such a wonderful experience for you, watching your little baby give birth to 3 more gorgeous babies! bet you were crying through the birth lol? I would have been it's just great, you must be a very proud chi mommy


LOL...actually I didn't cry at all. Too much intense things going on I guess.  But yes, I'm definitely very proud of my baby & her babies!




Pookypeds said:


> Congratulations!:love5: The puppies are absolutely gorgeous! :binky: Good job Mari! Boo to the ones who are negative about some of you good people breeding!:foxes15: I have my puppy Calleigh from Traci, so I see nothing wrong with any of you breeding......it's not like you're those puppymills!


Thank you! And I agree with you. While I do agree with breeding to standard...puppy mills have given anyone a bad name. There is such a thing as breeding responsibly-at least IMO. 




cherper said:


> They are so beautiful !!
> I don't think I could've let Jesse go home, I'd of stolen him


LOL...I told the breeder he wasn't going anywhere. She was expecting us to say that... :lol:




Rose of Love said:


> they are soo cute. and the stud is beautiful and so is Mari


Thanks!




angelbaby said:


> I cant wait to see them as they grow over the next 12 weeks ok so, very exciting times ahead of you!
> 
> Aww thanks I think Izzy is very special and I am super excited I cant wait to bring her home in 20 days! I went and got her food yesterday to last a month and her collar and ID tag, I have ordered some clothes for her and a bed and blankets OMG I sound a bit over the top lol. I spelt her name with the zz instead of ss so her nickname can be spelt Izzy!


Yeah, I'm excited to see them grow too! Aahhh, I hope these next 20 days go by quickly for you! Love the nickname Izzy. My best friend just got a pug she named Izzy. hehe Love it!! I can't wait until you bring her home & are able to share more pics of her!




Daisydoo said:


> Awww I'm blushing lol you've been a champ Heather
> 
> And re breeding I'm one of the antis unless it's done right with the right dogs as right people I just wanna add to anyone who thinks they will breed their dogs read about it it is rare for a labour to go as smooth as maris... Breed dogs to standard that compliment each other (for example jessies head isn't that great, Maris is way better and her ear set is fab so hopefully it would correct on the pups)
> 
> And I'm sure that the way you raise her holistically has something to Do with how smooth it's all been!!


Thanks Sarah...great points! 




LovesMyPups said:


> Ohhh! Heather, I'm so glad you shared with us! I love Mari, she is such a gorgeous long coat! And that Jesse sure is a looker. What a beautiful matching. Just wanted to say congratulations to you and your girl! Nothing but support here. :love3:


Aww, thanks for your kind words!! :love5:




FBRaRrN said:


> THey are so sweet I just love them.


Thank you!




princess prada said:


> They are the cutest little darlings!
> I love how you have documented the whole thing with lovely photos!
> Congrats!


Thanks--I photo document everything. haha You should have seen the vet & tech holding up papers over the extra light on the xray viewer so I could get a pic! Bahahaha!!




tricializ said:


> They are beautiful!!!! Congratulations to you. I love them all. So glad all went well for Mari.


Thanks!




KittyD said:


> I think he's lovely as well, he is almost idential to Bijou's dad just a bigger version!
> When I saw the pic of him at first I thought wow so neat, they could be twins.


Just out of curiousity...how big is Bijou's dad? I'm guessing tiny since Bijou is such a peanut.  Jessie was 5lbs but he was SUPER chunky. He *should* be 4lbs maybe. Free fed Chi for ya. LOL


----------



## KittyD

MChis said:


> Just out of curiousity...how big is Bijou's dad? I'm guessing tiny since Bijou is such a peanut.  Jessie was 5lbs but he was SUPER chunky. He *should* be 4lbs maybe. Free fed Chi for ya. LOL


B's dad was 3 pounds 2 ounces or something.
I'll send you a link to him.


----------



## unchienne

Oh how precious. And it looks like you took every step possible to make sure it was a nice, healthy birth. Goodness, I've never seen chi pups so soon after birth (great pics btw). They look like little hamsters, don't they? Both parents are gorgeous, with the little black one looking like he might take after dad in color.


----------



## ExoticChis

I think we need more pics 
Those babies are just to cute !


----------



## Terri

Oh wow Heather i had no idea!
They are such beautiful babies!!
No surprise with such a gorgeous mum and dad though.
Congrats!!! xx


----------



## DwalisGems

Congrats on ur new arrivals, how exciting! i got quite choked when viewing ur pics, its wonderful! You must be so proud. I would love to experience this in the future, but who knows?? You sound like you have done an amazing job and of course Mari, she and the sire are stunning!

and good on you for asking for only positive messages  xx


----------



## jesuschick

They are beautiful-with gorgeous parents like theirs, of course they are!

I appreciate all of your documentation and sharing all the details. For someone newer like me, it was very insightful and helpful.


----------



## ~*Jessie*~

Congrats!!! They are soooo cute! I knew about the secret from your blog... Hehe


----------



## Lesley

Awww, they are gorgeous, congratulations! I look forward to more pictures. :0)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

again congratulations heather, daddy reminds me so much of biancas pups dad!!!
i can understand why you were so reluctant to share here i was too. but hey, you knew what you were about, kudos to you, why shouldnt you share they are beautiful. well done everyone!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Dragonfly

I agree, Im demanding more pics! LOL


----------

